# Any guesses on this Schwinn?



## Pauliemon (Jun 12, 2010)

This was on of those deals were you put in a bid and forget about it. You know I'll never get it at that price. A couple of days later you get a email,"You won!". Oh crap! Now I have to come up with the money. 

Here's the info I got from the seller;
SCHWINN RARE BEACH CRUISER 

Any guesses?

Thanks,
Paulie


----------



## hzqw2l (Jun 12, 2010)

Mid to late 50's Hornet. Looks like a 1956-57 with the Middleweight rims/tires.

Nice project start.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks. That's about what I was thinking. I also got the truss rods, pedals, and fender hardware. I don't see a saddle, seatpost, or front fender. Seller hasn't responed to my questions yet.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 14, 2010)

Tank and Guard - bonus!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 15, 2010)

I have the matching girls from '56. I'd like to have yours,if you decide to pass on the project. Thanks.

Pat


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 17, 2010)

U89556 1956. Spot on hzgw21. The bike wasn't packed real good and the tank got some scratches from rubbing the front wheel. Kind of a bummer since the seller is hitting me up for a additional $45 for shipping. $120 for shipping from Washington to Calif is a little steep.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 17, 2010)

I will keep that in mind Pat. But I've been selling off other projects so I can keep this one. That is a sweet 56 Hornet you have there.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like you bid before you knew what it was. Did you?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 18, 2010)

Pauliemon said:


> I will keep that in mind Pat. But I've been selling off other projects so I can keep this one. That is a sweet 56 Hornet you have there.



 Thanks for the kudos,too bad about the damage to yours. It's still a real gem, a few scratches just give more character,LOL!

Pat


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 19, 2010)

Kind of. I knew it was a 50 something Schwinn with what looked like mostly original parts.


----------



## Pauliemon (Jun 29, 2010)

Finally put the Hornet together so I could see what I'm dealing with. It's also the best way for me to not lose parts. My shop is a mess! The seller swapped out the original bars and grips for some cheap replacements. I contacted him and he said he would look around. I ain't holdin' my breath. One pic shows the scratches on a near perfect tank. Going to have to start looking for some bars, light, seatpost, and saddle.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 14, 2010)

Id bring up the damage suffered from improper packaging and ask if they would cut you a break on the extra shipping. Bet you got a good deal though.


----------

